# [SOLVED] Win7/ASUS PCE-N15 Connection Issue



## jb11

I am in an apartment and using the free WiFi provided by the complex (not by choice), and I do not currently have wired Ethernet. Right now I am using PdaNet to tether my Motorola Atrix and I am connected to the free WiFi on my phone. The complex WiFi uses Spot On for WiFi login, so what should happen is when my WiFi connects to the complex network, I will get a tray popup that says "Additional log on information may be required" and I get the splash screen when I open my browser.

The hardware I bought is an ASUS PCE-N15 11n Wireless LAN PCI-E Card. When I first installed it, I had issues connecting to the network, getting various messages like "limited connectivity." I spent the good part of a day trying to get it working and then gave up. Then the next day I turned on my computer and it instantly connected. It has been working ever since until today.

Today I was in the middle of some online work when I put my computer to sleep to run out for a bit. When I came back, I could reconnect and sign in again, but my browser was unresponsive. I closed my windows and tried again, but got no network page errors. I looked and could not find the complex network in the list of available networks in my list. Finally when it came back, I was not able to connect and was getting the same issues I initially had when I first installed it.

After trying to resolve the issue through a series of tests, such as restarting the DHCP service, IP Helper service, IPv6, etc., I now can no longer even find any wireless networks with my device. When I click the icon in the tray I only get the one or two network connections originating form my computer - an unidentified (from the Motorola USB connection) and my PdaNet connection. 

My ASUS utility that came with the card will not see anything either and just says "No Link and No Connection" for the Association State. When I diagnose my wireless adapter, I get "There might be a problem with the driver for the Wireless Network Connection adapter" with "Windows couldn't automatically bind the IP protocol stack to the network adapter" as the tooltip. I have physically reinstalled the hardware and reinstalled the software and drivers numerous times from the disk as well as the updated version from the manufacturer site.

I know I am missing something but cannot identify the issue.

I run ESET NOD32, Spybot S&D, and ZoneAlarm Free. I have tried these reinstalls and toggling settings with and without everything disabled. I also did it with my Motorola and PdaNet utilities uninstalled, so those extra network adapters were not present.

Windows 7 Pro 64-bit

Thanks for any input.


----------



## jb11

*Re: Win7/ASUS PCE-N15 Connection Issue*

I must have been tired because one of the things that I forgot to try while attempting to fix this issue was actually uninstalling *Zone Alarm*. I just read another thread where this was the issue so I uninstalled it and I was immediately able to connect. It worked fine but I guess it somehow wigged out when the connection got reset yesterday and was blocking everything without announcing the changes. I guess I will have to find another software firewall solution.


----------



## etaf

the windows 7 firewall is consider quite adequate - especially if you are on a router.

what anti-virus program are you running


----------

